# little miss no name



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

View attachment 5864

got a better pic of her face 
every name i choose my fella goes ewww,i dont know why i listen to him lol


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

oops sorry its soo big im not sure how to make them smaller


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

awwww she is la cutie  ,looks like a Sassy to me


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*no name*

:hello1:
heres my little miss no name.i think she looks like a bella or whitney.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:i mean,your baby looks like a bella or whitney.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

PIPPA
thats the first name that came to me when i sar her


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amber is her name lol


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

awww she looks like a freya to me lol


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> Amber is her name lol


I like Amber!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

thankyou guys! im going to name her tomorrow lol i cant keep calling her puppy


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

awww! gorgeous baby,i love white chis, id name her sky if she were mine xx


----------



## Harlowquin (Jun 17, 2011)

I am thinking SHILO or DES-"TINY"


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I was at the park yesterday and lady had white dog named Anada. 
A na da


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

How about Bianca?


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

My daughter reckons pixie


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Daisy, Emily Jane, Lady, Maggie, Heidi, Connie, Tammy, Honey, Sophie, Mimi, Chloe, Raquel Tiklebell, Pheobe, Matilda, Naomi, Aimee, Fiorenza, Gabriella (these are all the girl names of my own pets, past or present ones) and of course the girl chis names are Krystal, Priscilla and Bonnie 

Edit: Just want to say very nice puppy.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww, she is too cute to have no name. She looks like SKYE to me.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I like Lily for her!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*update*

:hello1:what did u name her-im dying of curiousity!!!:foxes15:


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

hiya,well....i was calling her jessie but every time i called her my other dog masey would come lol so ive decided on clio or cleo dont no which way to spell it yet hehe..
my bad lol i put a post up saying i was calling her jessie :/


----------

